# Info Needed



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

Guys,

A friend of mine just bought a Barracuda bow for bowfishing. He is going to try gigging with it from his boat. Where could he take to get help putting it together and sighting it in? 

Thanks


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I would find an archery shop, even Bass Pro or Cabelas are pretty good. Get them to check the timing, check for cam lean and make sure it is no less than 4 turns from bottoming out (3 turns if you want to be sure). 

As far as sighting in. Paper tune it the best you can, make sure it's shooting center, then go shoot, a lot. No one really aims at fish, it's an instinctive thing. 

PM me is you have any more questions I can help you with.


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks TTG


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

No problem. Hope you got some time on your hands cause this sport will take up any time you have left and some from your other activities too.


----------

